# Heute ist Freitag



## Telekomunikacja (13 Mai 2005)

*der 13.*


----------



## scrat007 (13 Mai 2005)

:steinigung:  rette sich wer kann ....... dialeranbieter und contentschummler zuletzt  :holy:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (13 Januar 2006)

Heute auch...


----------



## Avor (13 Januar 2006)

Vorsicht ist immer angebracht, besonders  an einem Freitag, dem 13.

Es sei denn Du hast einen Schutzengel der Dich erst von der Leiter werfen muß damit Du mit Rippen-und anderen Brüchen halbtot ins Krankenhaus kommst, weil du ja freiwillig sonst nie zum Onkel 
Doktor gehen willst.   :roll: 

Dieser Umweg blieb mir nicht erspart und dann war es wirklich meine Glückstag, dieser Freitag, der 13. September 1996.


----------



## Heiko (13 Januar 2006)

Avor schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Umweg blieb mir nicht erspart und dann war es wirklich meine Glückstag, dieser Freitag, der 13. September 1996.


Glück?
:gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2006)

angeblich sollte das gestern auch mein glückstag sein,
bis jetzt und es ist samstag mittlerweile, habe ich nichts davon gemerkt  :roll:


----------



## sturmbringer (14 Januar 2006)

Ja Glück ... 

bei der Menge Bier müßte ich ein Schädel haben .. hab ich aber nicht 

Puhh Glück gehabt


----------

